# BIG KRAZE



## married pickers (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a BIG KRAZE bottle, nashville tn, 9 fl oz, a big K on the bottom and a circle c. Can anyone tell me anything about it.  who distributed it, what was in it, when it was sold. Coca-cola product? <Missing title added>


----------



## married pickers (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you for allowing me the pleasure of joining!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for joining. I can't help much except I think they were Deco soda's from the 30's or so. The mark sounds like Chattanooga Glass Company. I'm move this over to the soda section, maybe someone there will know.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 29, 2014)

I married a lady that has developed an interest in glass.  She has over a hundred Bristol  glass vases. and a couple hundred glass pitchers, dishes, and glass items of household uses.  So we are a pair - and at this point a happy pair that have had 63 years of togetherness - and smiling haplessness.  Two great daughters - grand children and now a great grand son.  She is my better half!!!!  RED Matthews & Agnes


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

aa. hay red is this the person that has the big kraze bottle?


----------



## RED Matthews (May 17, 2015)

Hello Jim.  I don't know what you mean by the kraze bottle.  I have a lot of bottles and most of them are hand blown.  I have a large 8 or 10 gallon demijohn  , I have a lot of large sales - advertizing bottles that were made on a three stage Italian Glass Mach9ne by Owens Illinois Glass plants.  My main collection is centered on blowpipe hand blown bottles and glass items. After working in the glass industry for 15 Thatcher and 22 years of Matthews Technical Sales - taking me to many glass houses around the world - I have collected and studied the old hand made glass products for a total of 77 years now.  I still spend five or six hours each day trying to answer questions and follow up on the ABN forum questions and its interesting collectors.RED Matthews   ch my home page below.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 19, 2015)

I found this - but I wouldn't put too much stock in the seller's description where he says the bottle is possibly from the late 1800s or early 1900s. It has all the earmarks of being a 1920s bottle. Check the base and heel for any letters or numbers, especially double-digit numbers such as 24, 26, 28, etc.     http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Big-Kraze-Clear-Glass-Nashville-Tenn-Soda-Cold-Drink-Pop-Coke-Bottle-/321204708328?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=LB47C2iHEwW0arVG0Nmi17RdVHM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 19, 2015)

I also found this currently on eBay - different bottle but similar name ... "KRAZE" from Memphis, Tennessee. It wouldn't surprise me if Big Kraze from Nashville and Kraze from Memphis were related brands. Notice it has the number 26 on the heel, which is likely for 1926 when the bottle was made. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221660183726?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT I'm surprised the seller didn't mention the "Priof" finish, which took a crown cap that could be "pried off" without the use of a standard opener.


----------

